# good dog??



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/rottweiler-shot-california-police-caught-tape-19557404


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dead dog, idiot owner...


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

how is the owner an idiot you don't know if the police gave him time to secure the dog. It was an untrained dog. Not really sure if the dog was trying to bite the policeman . If he was trying to bite ,I would say the dog has good instincts


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> how is the owner an idiot you don't know if the police gave him time to secure the dog. It was an untrained dog. Not really sure if the dog was trying to bite the policeman . If he was trying to bite ,I would say the dog has good instincts


Timothy.

I do know that he had plenty of time to secure the dog, this video has already been discussed in another thread on here recently.

here is full uncropped video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBZr4ie2AE

The dog clearly tries to bite the police, that to me is clear from watching the video. here is a link to previous thread.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f51/how-would-have-handled-graphic-28833/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ... this video has already been discussed in another thread on here recently. ... The dog clearly tries to bite the police, that to me is clear from watching the video. here is a link to previous thread. ... http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f51/how-would-have-handled-graphic-28833/


----------

